# Help identifying Atlas Table Saw



## cbeingessner (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Folks - I just bought an Atlas Table Saw at a Garage Sale and am hoping to find out a little bit more about it. The owner, an elderly man, inherited it when his father-in-law passed on. 

Atlas
Model 3100
Serial # C0847
Made in St. Thomas Ontario

I've found info about the Atlas Press Company, which seems to be American, whereas this saw was Made in Canada. Any thoughts?

Here's a pic:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not familiar with the saw you have but believe that these guys can probably help. http://www.owwm.com/ 
They restore vintage iron and have an immense database of pictures and information on older woodworking tools.
David


----------



## cbeingessner (Jun 8, 2009)

I checked out the OWWM.com already - no luck! Seems like there's 2 Atlas's -- one out of the States, one out of Canada. Just two images of the logo of the Canadian company, and they match the ones on my table saw. But no further info!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wish that they had been a help. We do have a number of members from Canada so maybe some of them will be able to help.
David


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of some Atlas saws from the 50's.
I'm not sure if they match or not.......but it's a lead
http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1656&tab=4

Rick


----------



## cbeingessner (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's what I've figured out: Atlas Press Company had a Canadian subsidiary that made my saw. It seems like the American company made saws with different model numbers, but that were very similar to mine. The closest matches I came found were: 

http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6987 
http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=3924
These two are American versions of my saw.

http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8440
This is the model 3102 -- mine is model 3100.

I think the 1950s estimate is pretty accurate -- according to http://www.atlas-press.com/ they made woodworking tools only until the mid-1950s when they sold that equipment line. No word on who they sold to...

Thanks for your help sleuthing!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

That info is also available on QWWM.com. I can spend hours on that site and QWWM.org.


----------

